# Rhode Island Reds ..... Rooster or Hen??



## Brbnjch (May 15, 2017)

I bought my first set of 'girls' from Tractor Supply about mid-march so they are 2 months old. Well I have one that I thought was just a fast grower but this morning it sounded like she was trying to crow. She also has a big comb and is aggressive towards the others when they get near food and water. So I'm starting to think I have a rooster. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 15, 2017)

Looks like a cockerel


----------



## BYCDebiD (May 15, 2017)

Cockerel. Too much comb and wattle development for a pullet plus tell-tale dark patch mid-wing.


----------



## cmom (May 15, 2017)

If you heard it try to crow, it's probably a male. Most hatcheries have a 90% guarantee of the chicks being female so it's possible you could have a male.


----------



## CinnamonEli (May 15, 2017)

Chicken Girl said:


> Looks like a cockerel


X2


----------



## Brbnjch (May 15, 2017)

Thank you all for the info!! Here are some better pics!! He/She likes to intimidate me so it can be hard getting close at times.


----------



## Moses Starr (Oct 3, 2018)

https://www.backyardchickens.com/


----------



## Brianna123 (Nov 15, 2018)

Cockerel


----------



## rachels.haven (Nov 15, 2018)

Winner, winner, chicken dinner!
Especially if he's already being a punk to you.


----------



## Rammy (Dec 3, 2018)

Yep.TSC, at least where I am, get straight run alot. Even if its says pullets, alot of the time you will get a male. I got one once that was suppose to be a hen and it turned out to be a male. He was very aggressive at 2 months. Lets just say he never made it to three months. Hope yours doesnt get like that.


----------



## Granny Heeney (Dec 8, 2018)

Meh, posted May of last year....was going to ask how he cooked up  LOL


----------

